# Quality Breeders in Georgia, Alabama, Mid-Florida??



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

http://www.mfgrc.org/mfgrc-puppy-referal.html



A GRF member from Florida has a wonderful golden, and might be able to direct you to a florida litter:
Website: http://www.go-fisher.com

http://www.karagold.com/


www.ChTrue.com

We had great luck with Fenway, a puppy from a litter being repeated at Topbrass- Phyler(CH Sunkota's Phorgone Conclusion OD ex Topbrass Sandy Sox) They are on the Florida/ Georgia line for much of the year:http://www.topbrass-retrievers.com/litters.htm

I have a friends who lives in Navarre and loves these agility goldies , but I am not personally at all familiar with Nancy. Maybe you could ask around if this town is close by?
Bridgeton Goldens
Nancy Clinchy 
Navarre, Florida
850-936-0393
Email: [email protected]



Calypso Golden Retrievers
Terrie Pennington
Davie, FL
Email: [email protected]
Website: www.calypsogoldens.com


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Ajan Goldens :: Mimi Mendia
www.ajangoldens.com

She bred my boy Nova and is located in Dalton, GA.


----------



## will333167 (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks so much for the replies! I am continuing my search and will update as it progresses.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

www.mfgrc.org
Very active puppy referral program.
Nancy Clinchy had puppies earlier this year so I doubt she'll be breeding any time soon.
Plenty of breeders in the Atlanta area (google Atlanta Golden Retriever Club)
Best of luck!


----------



## pvsmiths (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi Will. 
We have a similar story, just lost our Roxy at only four years old. A lot of time has passed, did you ever find a new companian pup?


----------



## vicky (Oct 30, 2009)

Hello, I live in Alabama and spent a lot of time searching for a reputable breeder. I am getting a puppy from Sandspur's Golden Retrievers. They are located in Navarra, Fl and the breeder (anne hackney) does all the health clearences. Another breeder that I really liked was Cobblestone Goldens (Lynn Briggs) located in Memphis, TN. She is expecting a litter in the near future. I have also spoken with both breeders and they were both great. I have gone with Sandspurs since she already has a litter and the timing was perfect for me. Both of these breeders also show their dogs. 
www.sandspursgoldens.com and www.cobblestonegoldens.com


----------



## Gator (Nov 2, 2009)

I could recommend Coach's Goldens (where we got Holly) Coach's Golden Retrievers - Home, a breeder who produces a few Pekay pedigree pups each year. Kyle is located in the north Atlanta suburb of Alpharetta

or you could check with Kitty Cathey of Pekay Kennels (located in Dahlonega) to see if she has any litters planned and not completely spoken for: Home of Pekay Goldens


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I know this is an old thread but I'll add this for anyone looking for a dog in the future in this area: Casanova in Alabama has some really nice goldens.

[email protected]


----------

